# farthest shot



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

if im hunting with the Varmint Hunter airgun using raptor pba pellets whats the farthest shot do you thing i could make?


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

177 cal ok i gess


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Not so fast, Gray squirrel. The PBA pellets, _if_ you have your scope ranged right, can take squirrels at around 30-40 yards. As a matter of fact, I have seen a hunting show where the host and a representative from GAMO shot prarie dogs from 40-65 yards, and the hits were incredible.

However, squirrelsniper, I don't suggest that _you_ shoot at _anything_ beyond 20 yards until you are comfortable with your abilities. It is important to learn your abilites and those of your equipment before you hunt.

I think you'd like my user icon.

:sniper:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

cleankill i saw that show that was why i was asking


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

ty


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

well i have made 60-70 yard shots with my gamo using raptor 
and they didnt go but a few feet but it takes a lot of practic to hit anything out that far.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

where you using the varmint Hunter?


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

i was using a hunter 220
idk how i made the shots but i decided i would try and i got them


----------

